# Denbies Duels 2016 Knockout Hill Climb



## natc (23 Jul 2016)

Entries are now open for Denbies Duels 2016. Now in its fourth year, this exciting and challenging event returns to the stunning Denbies Vineyard in Surrey on Sunday 2nd October. With over £1000 worth of prizes in categories for Women, Juniors, Vets, Team, Overall and Most Improved Rider, whatever kind of rider you are, this event is sure to give you a target to aim for. 
For more information, and to enter the event: http://denbiesduels.webplus.net/


----------

